# Rear motor problem



## Joe&Judy

Got into my 11 day old Model S long range…. Warning.. pull over safely (I was not driving yet) on top of screen.. on bottom of screen it says that the rear motor (if that’s the right word since the car was TOWED to the dealer and I dont have access to actual words) is going to operate at reduced capacity….. So, cant shift into gear.. sitting in a parking lot. Everything works but actually moving the car.. cant shift into D or R or even P. But, who cares since it wont move anyway. Dont know yet what the issue is… cant call until 10 and then it will take a bit to get a human….(worst phone system known to mankind). I’m hoping its a software issue that can be “reset” as opposed to an actual failure of the unit…. Oh.. when I got the car11 days ago, the firmware had to be reloaded since the car would not “connect” to my I-phone…. Needless to say, not happy with this 90k purchase. Anybody have any opinion as to software fix or mechanical failure??


----------



## garsh

Ugh, that's a terrible feeling.
I think that type of issue is usually mechanical. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## JasonF

Usually if you don't hear any catastrophic loud noises, it would be something electrical inside the motor that went wrong. Unfortunately that usually dooms the motor to replacement - even if it only blew its internal fuse - because taking a chance at repairing it is labor intensive and prone to failure.

When you pick the car up, ask them if you can have a free set of wipers. Some of the service centers practically give those away to customers they feel sorry for!


----------



## Joe&Judy

So, they “say” it was some kind of cross wiring problem between a saddle and the rear motor. That problem caused the rear motor to fail (car was 12 days old at the time). Took two weeks to diagnose and replace (which is what they did) the rear motor…. Working fine now and I have my fingers crossed that they knew what they were doing (50/50 chance of that). the communication issue is somewhat bizarre. One call out of (literally) 8 or 10 I actually get to my service center. The rest I go to Vegas or Fremont and they relay messages to the service cente…. My service advisor was generally responsive but the texting process is tedious. Text and wait.. usually an answer came within a few hours but when you want an update you want it now…. Future texts will include a “please call me” which usually works within a few hours….. its not a good system and I dont know that its the fault of the folks at my service center or the system in general (I think its the latter). However, I do have my car back and its great….


----------



## iChris93

Joe&Judy said:


> (50/50 chance of that).


They're trained and have good diagnostic tools. I think it's higher that 50/50 that they knew what they were doing.


----------

